# Anyone remember this post?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

In the last week or two someone linked to a website that sold bits n pieces salvaged from MHs n caravans but I'm blowed if I can find it.

Anyone remember? Thanks.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Was it this one 
http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

Peter.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Peter, I think it was something different - the link went to photo (or video) of his shop with all sorts of recovered items on shelves an in boxes on the floor.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

https://www.caravanbreakers.net/index.php/9
Try this one.
Peter


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

http://nationalcaravanbreakers.co.uk/
Or this one.
Peter.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

waspes said:


> http://nationalcaravanbreakers.co.uk/
> Or this one.
> Peter.


That's the one Peter - thanks very much!


----------



## steviegtr (May 2, 2018)

Not sure about o,leary,s i rang a couple of weeks ago about purchasing a Hartal habitation door. The guy was very rude & basically said look on our website. I had rang to give him the dimensions of the opening. The day before, that,s what they told me to do, so Bubbles to them in the future.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You do wonder how anyone can be so stupid when it comes to customer service.... It's probably not his business tho.


----------

